# Brooklandwood bottle



## NCdigger5 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys, first time ive been on in a while. Glad to be back. I went to antique store the other day looking for bottles and came across a Very large spring water bottle it was embossed Brooklandwood spring water.  It is from Maryland I cannot recall which city but it is HUGE.  Its embossing is all upside down and it is in a slug plate.  It is a deep aqua color and it was made before 1900.  Anyone heard of this bottle or seen it before?


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely a Baltimore bottle, there's a few in the book including an 11 inch bottle. Is it larger than that?  They have BROOKLANDVILLE, MD on them.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 14, 2009)

Much larger than 11 inches.  This bottle is HUGE.


----------



## waskey (Dec 15, 2009)

i might be able to help you with it if i can see a picture,the brooklandwood bottles are usually pretty scarce and it sounds like you have an unlisted varient, The value probably depends upon condition so i would say most likely $100-200.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah I don't think they have it listed, sounds like a water cooler bottle with the upsidedown slug plate.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 15, 2009)

What time period were the water cooler barrels used?


----------



## sandchip (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm dying to see pictures of this bottle.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 16, 2009)

Ryan,

  Brooklandwood Springs put out some interesting bottles, here are two of mine, sodas of sorts and in the next post a pic of one of Bubba's Dad's bottles.  I think mine were made after the twenties.  I'd like to get the information of the water cooler bottle so I can get it to Doc Anderson, head compiler of the Baltimore list.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's John's bottle, same product as yours - spring water.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 16, 2009)

I will try to get a picture up sometime soon


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry its taken me so long to get the picture of it, havent had much time.   I got the lady at the antique shop to hold it up for me while I took a picture of it.  not very good quailty. HUGE bottle.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 30, 2010)

heres another picture of it close up.  I used the camera on my phone so the quality is terrible.
 The embossing is upside down so I suppose that it was used upside down with some sort of stopper.
 It reads: Brooklandwood Spring Water  Registered Brooklandville, MD.
 Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## waskey (Jul 30, 2010)

I assume that your bottle is a very large water bottle and a very rare one at that. Its not listed in the Baltimore Bottle Book(considering Brooklandville is in Balto. County). This bottle would probably be worth atleast $100 possibly more if you find someone interested. Very nice looking bottle also.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen this bottle before?  Or something similar to it?


----------



## waskey (Jul 31, 2010)

They made a spring water bottle with the same cursive embossing but its just much smaller than the bottle you found. I personally havent seen that bottle.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 1, 2010)

Alright cool thanks.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 6, 2010)

I ended up buying it a couple days ago.  It actually has a light teal color to it.  The embossing is in an upside down slug plate.  Heres a picture of it with anoher bottle to show just how big it is.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Heres a close up of the embossing.  Its really hard getting a good picture of it.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 5, 2011)

Bump.  Im looking into auctioning this on glassworks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2011)

Hi, no idea of worth, sorry.
Maryland Geological Survey - Google Books ResultMaryland Geological Survey - 1918 - Science

 In the Piedmont area around Baltimore there are many springs, both large and small, some of which, like the Chattolanee Spring in the Green Spring Valley, have long been celebrated.     These spring waters are utilized in the manufacture of soft drinks and in supplying table water. Upwards of a million gallons of table water are sold annually in Baltimore and vicinity. The principal concerns engaged in this business are the Chattolanee Spring Water Company, Powhatan Spring Water Company, Rognel Heights Water Company, Royal Spring Water Company, Caton Spring Water Company, and Brooklandwood Farms and Spring Company.     The Chattolanee and Brooklandwood springs are situated in the Green Spring Valley north of the city. The Royal Springs are at Ruxton Heights. Caton, Powhatan and Rock Crystal springs are west of the city at Catonsville, Woodlawn, and Rognel Heights respectively.     Analyses of these various spring waters are given elsewhere in this report.


----------



## randgrithr (May 6, 2011)

That type of bottle is called a carboy. It looks to be 5 gallons or so.

 Eileen


----------



## RED Matthews (May 6, 2011)

Hi NCdigger5,  It looks to be a regular Carboy for getting water to people that use their fountain.  I have seen hundreds of them because I was involved in the mold making for them.  I also spent a lot of time with the Arrowhead Puritas Water Company in California.  Does it have a makers I.D. on the bottom.  Most of them were made at an Owens Plant, and were made on a three stage blowing machine.  First the parison, then the second blow, and then the final blow mold.
 They are nice and I have a weakness for big bottles.  RED Matthews


----------

